# Looking for Blue/Black smaller standard/Moyen/Klein breeder.



## LemonWolf (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello, I am from southern California and I am looking for breeders of Moyen/Klein/smaller standard poodles within the US. 

The weight range as healthy adult could be between 35-45 lbs (50lbs max). I know this isn't a typical range within the US.


I would like a blue or black solid color male, intelligent (as poodles usually are), with good fur and good sound proportions. I would like to train him as my next therapy dog, and not breeding whatsoever but I adore proper poodles. 

I am nearly 30 and work in the pet care industry. I am a kennel technician, bather and a future groomer. I am single and fully responsible of my own life. I know it is time to move on and start over from scratch.

It has been almost 3 years since my last therapy dog passed on at the age of 7 due to ongoing health complications. I had adopted him at the age of 1.5 and he seemed to be in great shape, with no outward signs of illness for a few years.

I am looking for a breeder of good, sound and healthy poodles. I do not want a mix or a rescue this time.

I am having trouble reaching out to most breeders I find through online searches, as I send emails asking for questionnaires/applications etc.. and not seem to get a response. I can only guess they are beyond their waitlist and not taking any at this time. 

I'm sorry for such a long post, but I am very anxious about it all.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The medium size poodle isn't officially recognized by North American breed clubs. That said, there are a very, very few breeders importing registered mediums from countries that do recognize the medium size. Karbit is a kennel name that comes to mind. 
Most others saying they're breeding medium poodles are either interbreeding minis with standards (not well thought of for conformation reasons) or are simply trying to breed for smaller standards. They will all be registered as standards. 
Another option is to find a breeder who occasionally has minis that go oversize, This is not usually a deliberate attempt, just genetics having a little laugh. 

As for the lack of response, it may be due to the large number of folks all trying to add poodles to their family while they wait out this storm. It's been my experience that good breeders will respond, but emails aren't always successful, Try calling if there's a phone number listed. The personal touch might make a difference. 

I'm going to drop in the link to the Breeders List in case you haven't seen it yet. 

Start here, be sure to review the Resource links, especially for Health and don't skip the Poodle Clubs to look for breeder referrals and don't skip the multi state listings:








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Also, for reference, I'm adding my personal criteria for choosing a breeder. 

My Personal Breeder Requirements
My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a wellbred puppy to share life with for many years to come.

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. 
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. 
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. 
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. 
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. 
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. 
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup


Dog Search


! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.


----------

